# custom mix different sheen paints together?



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

has anybody tried mixing two different sheens of paint together to get a custom sheen? I'm talking about the same paint brand, base, color, etc. I hate that theres hardly any eggshell sheens for ext. I was thinking about mixing flat and satin together.

I've only done this with an interior oil where there was only highgloss and satin, and it worked pretty good but was on a small scale. I'm more interested in exterior application.

any thoughts?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I have never with paint but when I had a floor to refinish and the Saturday I chose to poly the store didn't have enough of one sheen. Mixed satin and gloss.


----------



## i painter (Mar 14, 2010)

I've only ever done it with poly and waterborne varnishes.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

You can do it and it works fine. Mix them good mechanically or with a power mixer. Make sure you mix enough though, if you run short you'll be buying 2 gallons when you may need less.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

NCPaint1 said:


> You can do it and it works fine. Mix them good mechanically or with a power mixer. Make sure you mix enough though, if you run short you'll be buying 2 gallons when you may need less.


I figured if they were mixed well, it should probably work. And yeah, if you run short theres two gallons required. I figure for exterior, and extra gallon for the job wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Been thinking for a while- Ben flat and egg= poor man's matte...


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

I have heard from a full time floor finisher that if you don't mix a satin and leave all of the flatteners at the bottom of the can, pouring off the rest, it'll be more like a gloss. Sometimes the lower sheens can be hard to find in clear, and I've had a lot of requests for flat or matte clears in the last few years.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I voted I've done it and it works.
It is not a big deal as long as you are not trying to use some old rotten paint to save a dollar.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

I do it on interior a lot. For customers that don't want a lot of sheen but still not flat. I've found that 2 gals of flat, one of e/s or satin makes a nice sheen.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

TheRogueBristle said:


> I have heard from a full time floor finisher that if you don't mix a satin and leave all of the flatteners at the bottom of the can, pouring off the rest, it'll be more like a gloss. Sometimes the lower sheens can be hard to find in clear, and I've had a lot of requests for flat or matte clears in the last few years.


Correct, but I think you meant the polyurethane....stains have no finish ( other than the few polyshade type )


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

WAGGZ said:


> I do it on interior a lot. For customers that don't want a lot of sheen but still not flat. I've found that 2 gals of flat, one of e/s or satin makes a nice sheen.


Now you have a 3 gallon mix :yes: If you run out...come see me I'll gladly sell you 3 gals for touch ups :yes:


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

NCPaint1 said:


> Now you have a 3 gallon mix :yes: If you run out...come see me I'll gladly sell you 3 gals for touch ups :yes:



THis was the ratio for the last job i did it on. I don't use that ratio everytime.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Now you have a 3 gallon mix :yes: If you run out...come see me I'll gladly sell you 3 gals for touch ups :yes:


LOL :thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I think it would be better to think of it as "parts" rather than gallons, it's easier to break it down. I do this for stains not sheen's 
1 part to 2 part


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

An interesting idea, one that i've never considered TBH. 

I would be uncomfortable doing so still as the touch-up issue could be a problem if you run out of material, and don't keep a record of exactly what ratio you mixed the product in. Because then your screwed.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Rcon said:


> An interesting idea, one that i've never considered TBH. I would be uncomfortable doing so still as the touch-up issue could be a problem if you run out of material, and don't keep a record of exactly what ratio you mixed the product in. Because then your screwed.


 I would think you would figure on a corner to corner touch up. I think it would be impossible unless you had the original mix, it doesn't even seem practical and you would be voiding the warranty of from the paint manufacture. something I wouldn't be willing to do.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

WAGGZ said:


> THis was the ratio for the last job i did it on. I don't use that ratio everytime.


I know, I was just trying to make a funny :thumbup:


----------



## optimal (Feb 5, 2010)

WAGGZ said:


> I do it on interior a lot. For customers that don't want a lot of sheen but still not flat. I've found that 2 gals of flat, one of e/s or satin makes a nice sheen.


 
Why not just use low sheen? I know some brands do not carry low but why not buy one that does?


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

> Originally Posted by TheRogueBristle
> I have heard from a full time floor finisher that if you don't mix a satin and leave all of the flatteners at the bottom of the can, pouring off the rest, it'll be more like a gloss. Sometimes the lower sheens can be hard to find in clear, and I've had a lot of requests for flat or matte clears in the last few years.





NCPaint1 said:


> Correct, but I think you meant the polyurethane....stains have no finish ( other than the few polyshade type )


Yes, I was talking about urethane, but I meant what I wrote, which was satin, not stain. :jester:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

TheRogueBristle said:


> Yes, I was talking about urethane, but I meant what I wrote, which was satin, not stain. :jester:


Either I mis read, or you edited......Grrrrr anywhoo we all know what each other meant..:thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

TheRogueBristle said:


> Yes, I was talking about urethane, but I meant what I wrote, which was satin, not stain. :jester:


Is there somethig weird about mixing stains? I'm not getting the :jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Is there somethig weird about mixing stains? I'm not getting the :jester:


I make my own frankenstains too.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Is there somethig weird about mixing stains? I'm not getting the :jester:


Just trying to not come off a such a hard ass. 

But yes, I have mixed _stains_ before, and I would consider that quite commonplace actually. 

But, this is a thread about sheen. 

And yes, NC, I think we each know what each other meant.


----------

